# GRID DANCER 100% RWD proof!



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Been alot of arguments on here that the Grid dancer does not send a R34 GTR full Rwd and it damages the transfer box. 

Well i have always disagreed with this. The Grid Dancer has been used as a excuse for broken transfer boxes in the past. I have asked in the past for proof and no one can supply it. 

So i have a video for you of my GTR with the Grid Dancer. As you can see its 100% rear wheel drive! You see me grab a front wheel towards the end which sends the power to another wheel to prove i have not fixed anything.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

So what do you say, is it safe to use Grid Dancer?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Whose grabbing the other front wheel ?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

can you explain why this is proof that it DOESNT knacker TX boxes?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Whose grabbing the other front wheel ?


Nobody, it was not moving. I already checked that before i videoed it. Do you want me to video again and walk all the way around the car?

I have another video of the car on a dyno pack showing zero power to the front wheels even tho the rears are putting out over 550bhp while im videoing!

But people argued that the dyno pack was hold the front wheels.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Adam Kindness said:


> can you explain why this is proof that it DOESNT knacker TX boxes?



As you can see, no power is going to the front wheels. The argument is with the grid dancer that it still sends a little bit of power to the front wheels so when you do a burnout it wears the clutch pack. 

But if there is zero drive going to the front wheels it means the clutches are not slipping does it not? 

I have videoed my car on a 4 wheel dyno and showed there is zero power going to th front wheels but people said that the resistance of the dyno packs was stopping the front wheels turning and everyone said do a video of the car with the wheels off the floor, so i have! 

I think you will find that there is alot more strain on the clutch pack with cars thats tyres are wearing faster front to rear


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The issue is turning it to 50% at the front and turning a tight circle. The clutch is designed to slip, it's overloading thats the bit issue.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

R32 Combat said:


> The issue is turning it to 50% at the front and turning a tight circle. The clutch is designed to slip, it's overloading thats the bit issue.


So the issue is not with having the car in RWD? 

People in other threads was saying that the problem is when its in RWD doing burnouts and driving around in RWD. 


So, how does the transfer box send say 30% drive to the front wheels without wear?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Wear only occurs if the distance the front wheels travels is different to the distance the rear wheels travel AND if force is being applied to the clutch pack. Obviously it's all proportional.
Asking for 30% allows a certain force to be applied to the rod that squeezes the plates together. There is no feed back, so you might actually be getting much less.
A point often overlooked, the gauge in the car doesn't read in %, it's kgf I think. So 50kgf is the maximum torque the clutch can provide without slipping. Of course, in a straight line there is no issue because if there is no wheelspin, it won't slip anyway.

So, the grid suggesting 50% front torque is a tad daft, but I guess we all go along with it.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

think about it like this....

if you use something X amount of times before failure...... how long will it last when you use it 2X times?

As standard the ATTESSA only puts power to the front (up to 50/50) when needed on straights. Locking it in constant 50/50 'uses' the clutch packs a lot more than under normal conditions.

Its like using a car for constant hard launches - you would expect the clutch to wear out quicker than if you drove non-stop for the same duration.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Adam Kindness said:


> think about it like this....
> 
> if you use something X amount of times before failure...... how long will it last when you use it 2X times?
> 
> ...



You and combat are confusing the thread! 

The title of the thread says " 100 % RWD on R34 " Everyone says its not possible and i proved this on a Dyno. 

But then everyone said there is still power going to the front wheels and the dyno packs are holding the wheels. 

So i then did as suggested and lifted the 4 wheels off the car and proved my car is 100% RWD. 

But now the story seems to of changed and we are talking about wear on 50/50 split where everyone said before that the wear was in RWD!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

I was answering your question .... about wear.

I dont have a 34, but have always believed the only way to get them 100% RWD was to disconnect the front prop or pop the front shafts out. Same with a R33


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Have you tried this test with the standard setup?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

R32 Combat said:


> Have you tried this test with the standard setup?



Yes, all 4 wheels are turning the instant you put it in gear.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Adam Kindness said:


> I was answering your question .... about wear.
> 
> I dont have a 34, but have always believed the only way to get them 100% RWD was to disconnect the front prop or pop the front shafts out. Same with a R33



I was stating that in RWD it cant be blamed for damaged transfer boxes as there is no drive going to the front wheels as everyone keeps stating there is! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Running full time 50/50 is also very tough on the front diff. which is not designed to do so.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

So, please answer my question is it safe to use the GRID Dancer on full RWD?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

.::TopSky::. said:


> So, please answer my question is it safe to use the GRID Dancer on full RWD?



I belive so. I have proven that there is no drive to the front wheels.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Matty I use the grid dancer, but it's the button type ie all rear or normal not the torque split type. for burnouts when racing. I've also had the car running on a ramp with the wheels hanging down and no drive goes to the front when in 2wd mode..


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

If Both front wheels are not turning when jacked up and in RWD then your right Matty :thumbsup:


----------

